# محاضرات الألية Automation Lectures



## أحمد رأفت (12 يناير 2010)

وعدنا من جديد مع محاضرات الألية Automation
Automation
Introduction ​Automation is a technology asscoiated with the application of mechanical, electrical, and computer based system to operate and control production. ​ 
ماذا يعني المصطلح Automation ؟
لقد بحثت في القواميس عن معنى لكلمة Automation فوجدت أنها أحيانا بمعنى "الميكنة" و أحيانا بمعنى "الأتمتة" وأحيان أخرى " إدارة المعدات بالطرق الالكترونية" و أحيانا " التشغيل الأوتوماتيكي" أنا شخصيا يعجبني أن ندعها على حالها ونسميها Automation​ 
فما هو الــ Automation :
هو براعة فنية اذا استخدمت تقلل تكلفة المنتج وترفع مستوى الجودة​

الــ Automation يزيد من سرعة العمليات – يحسن ويرفع من مستوى الأداء –يحسن الجودة – يقلل من تدخل العنصر البشري فيقلل من نسب الخطأ- و يراقب المعدات و يحميها و يحافظ عليها.​

القاكم فى المحاضرة الثانية 
وعذرآ اذا تأخرت بسبب الأمتحانات​ 
ياريت نساهم فى نشر ونقل العلم لأن دة هيفيدنا بكتير جدآ للتقدم​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (12 يناير 2010)

*محاضرات الألية Automation Lec 2*

Lec2​ 
Types of Automation​ 

Types of automation​ 

Three types of automation in production can be distinguished: ​ 

(1)Fixed automation, (2) programmable automation, and (3) flexible automation.​ 


Fixed Automation refers to production systems in which the sequence of production systems in which in the sequence of processing or assembly operations is fixed by the equipment configuration and cannot be readily changed without altering the equipment. Fixed automation is economically justifiable for products with demand rates. ​ 

Fixed automation is just that - fixed. It is best if used for specific jobs. The components are customized to the dimensions and needs of individual parts and projects. ​ 

Advantages to Choosing Fixed Automation​ 

1 Lower Cost​ 

2 Simplified Maintenance​


3 High production rates​ 



Programmable automation refers to the equipment is designed in such a way that the sequence of production operations is controlled by a program such as (PLC, Microcontroller). The operation sequence can be readily changed to permit different product configurations to be produced on the same equipment.​ 

Characterize programmable automation​ 

1 Lower production rates than fixed automation.​ 

2 High investment in general purpose programmable equipment.​ 

3 Flexibility to deal with changes in product configuration.​ 

4 Suited to lower and/or medium production of similar products or parts.​ 



Flexible automated flexible automated system is one that is capable of producing a variety of products with minimal lost time for changeovers from one product to the next. The time to reprogram the system and alter the physical setup is minimal and result virtually no lost production time. The system capable of producing various combinations and schedules of products in a continuous flow, rather than batch production with interruptions between batches.​ 

Characterize programmable automation​ 

1 Continuous production of mixture of products.​ 

2 High investment for a custom-engineered system.​ 

3 Ability to change product mix to accommodate changes in demand rates for the different products made.​ 

4 Medium production rates.​ 

5 Flexibility to deal with product design variations.​ 




Why Automation?
​

Reasons of Automation​ 


increase labor productivity

reduce cost
increase safety
decrease manufacturing lead time
increase product quality
decrease the errors​
​





industry​



is the manufacturing of a good or service within a 

category​
​





Types of Industries​




Primary Industrials​



Agriculture- mining - fishing​




Secondary Industrials​



Aerospace - Automotive- paper​




Service Industrials​



Education- health- Goverment​



المحاضرة القادمة بأذن الله عن Jigs & Fixture



أرجو من الأدارة دمج هذة المحاضرة مع سابقة والذى سوف يليهم بأذن الله




ياريت تساعدونا فى نشر لكى يوفقنا الله وادعو لنا بالنجاح والتوفيق​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (15 يناير 2010)

*محاضرات الألية( Terms Automationمصطلحات مستخدمة) Automation Lec3*

Terms Automation
مصطلحات المستخدمة 
والتى سوف نتعرض اليها​ 
MTBF:mean time between failure(MTBF) is predicted elapsed time between inherent failure of a system during operation​ 
MTTR: mean time to repaire (MTTR)is the time requried to a divce to recover/repaire from any failure​ 
DOF:Digree of freedome (D.O.F) is the number of indpendent movements for a body ​ 
WIP:work-In- Process (WIP) is the amount 
of product currently located in the factory​ 
Avability:defined as the measure of reliability​ 
Utilization:is the amount of output of production facility relative to it is capicity​ 
MLT: manufacturing lead time (MLT)is the total time riquired to process given product through the plant​ 
Pc: Plant Capcity (Pc)is the maximume rate of output that a plant is able to produce under a given set of assumed operating condition​ 
CAD: Computer aided design (CAD)is the use of computer technology for the design of objects, real or virtual. CAD often involves more than just shapes. As in the manual drafting of technical and engineering drawings, the output of CAD often must convey also symbolic information such as materials, processes, dimensions, and tolerances, according to 
application-specific conventions​ 
CAM:Computer-aided manufacturing (*CAM*) is the use of computer-based software tools that assist engineers and machinists in manufacturing or prototyping product 
components and tooling​ 
أرجو أن تشاركونى باتمام هذة المحاضرات بزيادة المعلومات التى تمتلكونة 
لنفعنا بها
اللهم أنفعنا بهذا العلم ​


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوريين اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوريين اخي العزيز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 يناير 2010)

تم دمج المحاضرات الثلاثة
لسهولة الرجوع إليها وتسهيلا للمتابع 
وتوحيدا للموضوع..
وسوف يتم إضافة اي محاضرة عن الموضوع في هذه المشاركة
حسب إفادة كاتبها.

موضوع مفيد مهندس أحمد رافت 
وفقك الله..
شاكر جهودك بقسم الإنتاج.
وننتظر المزيد.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (15 يناير 2010)

*محاضرات الألية(Jigs and Fixturesالمثبتات والدلآئل ) Automation Lec4*

*Jigs and Fixtures*
*كما وعدنكم فى المحاضرة الثانية ان المحاضرة الثالثة عن هذا الموضوع *
*وأسف عن التاخير*​
 يوجد ملف مرفق
*Introduction *​
*Jigs and fixtures are devices used to facilitate production work, 
Jigs and fixtures are used to locate and hold the work that is to be machined. These devices are provided with attachments for guiding, setting, and supporting the tools in such a manner that all the workpieces produced in a given jig or fixture will be exactly alike in every way.​​*

​
*هى بمختصر العبارة هى عبارة عن مثبتات ودلآئل تستخم فى تثبيت المشغولآت ودليل ةللعدة القاطعة مثل دليل لعملية الثقب*​
*Jigs*

*Hold and position a workpiece.*​

*Fixtures​*


*Hold and accurately position a workpiece.*

*The difference between Jigs & Fixtures.*
*It is sometimes difficult to differentiate between a jig and a fixture, since their basic functions can overlap in the more complicated designs. The best means of differentiating between the two devices is to apply the basic definitions, as follows: *
*· The jig is a guiding device.*
*· The fixture is a holding device.*​*Jigs*​
*ويوجد من نوعن​*​
*Clamp & Box​*

*Clamp Jig*
*This device derives its name from the fact that it usually resembles some form of clamp. It is adapted for use on workpieces on which the axes of all the holes that are to be drilled are parallel.*​

*​​*​​




*Box Jig*​
*Box jigs (closed jigs) usually resemble a boxlike structure. They can be used where holes are to be drilled in the work at various angles. ​*
​
*​

*

*Fixtures*​​​*As mentioned previously, a fixture is primarily a holding device. A fixture anchors the workpiece firmly in place for the machining operation, but it does not form a guide for the tool.*​

*A typical example of a fixture is the device designed to hold two or more locomotive cylinders in position for planning. ​​*​​


​يوجد ملف بالمرفقات​


----------



## elwrd1987 (16 يناير 2010)

بدنا طريقة تصنيع كواتم صوت لسلاح الكلاشنكوف بطريقة سهلة جداً


----------



## أحمد رأفت (22 يناير 2010)

*محاضرات الألية Automation Lec5 Types of Production*

Types of Production​ 
Shop Job 
involveson producing one-half product for a specific customer.
Products are running through various manufacturing processes according to customer’s specifications. Not all products go through the same path (area in the factory) of manufacturing.​ 
Batch Production
is the manufacturing technique of creating a component at a work station befor moving to the next step in production. 
There are several advantages of batch production; it can reduce initial capital outlay because a single production line can be used to produce several products.
There are inefficiencies associated with batch production as equipment must be stopped, re-configured, and its output tested before the next batch can be produced.​ 
Mass Production 
Other names for mass production, flow, series, serial, 
repetitive flow production​ 
Is the production of large amounts of standarized products, including and especially on assembly lines.
method of production organisation where the task is worked on continuously or where the processing of material is continuous and progressive​ 

In order that flow methods can work well, several requirements must be met:

There must be substantially constant demand
The product and/or production tasks must be standardised​
Materials used in production must be to specification and delivered on time​
Each operation in the production flow must be carefully defined - and recorded in detail​
The output from each stage of the flow must conform to quality standards​
​​


----------



## sabry elnmr (23 يناير 2010)

الله عليك يا بوب رأفت بس فين حل السوأل بتاع الأمتحان هو الأهم وكمان صغر ياعم اللوجو شويه جده كبير زياده عن اللزوم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 يناير 2010)

*محاضرات الألية(Material Handling ادوات المناولة ) Automation Lec6*

_Materials Handing_​ 


 
هى كيفية اختيارنظم المناولة من معدات نقل وأدوات مساعدة لكيفية تسير منظومة العمل ​the art and science involved in picking the right system, composed of a series of related equipment elements or devices designed to work in concert or sequence in the movement, packaging, storage and control of materials in a process or logistics activity​ 


The objective of material handling is to: 
· To increase the efficiency and effectiveness of material flow.
· To increase productivity in manufacturing (plant) or in distribution (warehouse).
· To increase space and equipment use.
· To improve safety and working conditions.
· To reduce material handling costs.
· To ensure a high level of system's flexibility, availability, and maintability.
· To smooth the flow of materials through the logistics pipeline (from supplier to customer).​

Principles of Material Handling
The principal equation of material handling system design is often formulated as follows:​Materials + Moves + Methods = Best System​ 
_Orientation Principle_
Study the system relationships thoroughly prior to preliminary planning in order to identify existing methods and problems, and physical and economic constraints, and to establish future requirements and goals.​ 
_Planning Principle_
Establish a plan to include basic requirements, desirable options, and the consideration of contingencies for all material handling and storage activities.​ 
_Systems Principle_
Integrate those handling and storage which are economically viable into a coordinated system of operation including receiving, storage, production, assembly, packaging, warehousing, shipping, and transportation.​ 
_Unit Load Principle_
Handling product in as large a unit load as practical. ​ 
_Space Utilization Principle_
Make effective utilization of all cubic space.​ 
_Standardization Principle_
Standardize handling methods and equipment wherever possible.​ 
_Ergonomic Principle_
Recognize human capabilities and limitations by designing material handling equipment and procedures for effective interaction with the people using the system​ 
_Energy Principle_
Include energy consumption of the material handling systems and material handling procedures when making comparisons or preparing economic justifications​ 
_Mechanization Principle_
Mechanize the handling process where feasible to increase efficiency and economy in the handling of materials​ 
_Flexibility Principle_
Use methods and equipment which can perform a variety of tasks under a variety of operating conditions.​ 
_Simplification Principle_
Simplify handling by eliminating, reducing, or combining unnecessary movements and/or equipment.​ 
_Maintenance Principle_
Prepare a plan for preventive maintenance and scheduled repairs on all material handling equipment.​ 
_Reliability Principle_
Provide reliable and dependable material handling equipment from manufacturers who have demonstrated quality and longevity in the industry.​ 
_Layout Principle_
Prepare an operational sequence and equipment layout for all viable systems solutions, then select the alternative system which best integrates efficiency and effectiveness.​ 
_Simplification Principle_
Simplify handling by eliminating, reducing, or combining unnecessary movements and/or equipment​ 
_Layout Principle_
Prepare an operational sequence and equipment layout for all viable systems solutions, then select the alternative system which best integrates efficiency and effectiveness.​ 
Types of material Handling
Conveyors
Industrial Robots
Cranes
Industrial trucks​ 
الوسائل أو المعدات والأجهزة التى تستخدم فى المناولة الآلية​ 
*فى حالة ما اذا كان الحمل غير منتظم أو ثقيلاً أو سيتم نقله الى مسافة طويلة أو يحتوى على مواد خطرة فيتم استخدام وسائل نقل آلية تدار اما ميكانيكياً أو يدوياً*​ 


*العوامل الواجب دراستها قبل اقرار استعمال وسائل آلية فى مناولة المواد*​ 



*الفوائد المتوقع الحصول عليها نتيجة لتنفيذ مشروع آلى لمناولة المهمات وما ينتظر تحقيقه من مكاسب اقتصادية *​

*مراعاة أن تكون الأجهزة التى سوف يقع عليها الأختيار مماثلة لما هو مستعمل فى الشركة أو المنشأة بغيه توحيد المعدات لما فى ذلك من وفر فى نفقات الصيانة*​
*توفر الأفراد الفنيين اللازمين لتشغيل معدات المناولة الآلية*​


*أ. عربات النقل اليدوية*​
*وتكون ذات عجلة واحدة أو عجلتين أو أربعة عجلات .. وهذا النوع له مخاطر منها:*​

*زنق – دهس الأيدى بين أذرع العربات، وأى جسم آخر، وللوقاية تزود أذرع العربات بواقيات للأيدى*​

*سقوط الحمل أو تحميله على أيدى دافع العربة ذات العجلتين فى حالة عدم وضع الحمل بشكل يجعل مركز نقل وزنه بعيداً عن مركز العجلات*​
*اندفاع العربة عند السير بها فى المنحدرات، ولذا يجب تزويدها بفرامل حتى يمكن التحكم فى سرعتها أو إيقافها*​
​
*ب. الجرارات والناقلات الميكانيكية والكهربائية*​ *عند استخدام هذا النوع من الجرارات يجب أن يراعى الاحتياطات الآتية*


*أن تكون وصلات الجرار من مادة صلبة وسليمة ومزودة بأقفال تمنع انفصالها*


*يجب أن توزع الأحمال مع الجرار والناقلة توزيعاً منتظماً مع العجلات حتى لا يؤدى عدم انتظامها الى الانقلاب* *جعل الرؤية واضحة أمام السائق وذلك بعد التحميل* *يراعى السرعة القانونية عند السير* و *الاستعانة بسائقين أكفاء* 
*ممنوع الوقوف أسفل الأحمال المعلقة* 
*ممنوع تحميل الجرارات أو الناقلات بأحمال أكبر من الحمل الأقصى المسموح به* 
*يجب عدم تشغيل الجرارات فى أماكن مغلقة*​
*يجب التفتيش الدورى على الجرارات*​
​
*ج. الآلات الرافعة*​
*روافع شوكة: وهى تستخدم بسهولة لنقل المهمات داخل المخازن وفى الأفنية الخارجية، ومنها ما يدار بمحركات ديزل، ومنها ما يدار بالكهرباء.*​

*الأوناش المستخدمة على سيارات أو قاطرات.* 
*الأوناش العلوية التى تتحرك ميكانيكياً فى حركة أفقية وللرفع أو الخفض.*​
*الأوناش المثبتة على كابولى أو رافعة، والكابولى أو الرافعة مثبتة على حائط أو على عمود وهذه تتحرك أفقية فى نصف دائرة نصف قطرها هو ذراع الكابولى الأفقى*​
​
*د. الناقلات*​
*السيور الناقلة*​

*التروللى المعلق (الهوائى)*​
*القواديس*​
​
*هـ. الزلاقات*​
*الزلاقات على نوعين: أحدهما عبارة عن سطح أملس والثانى عبارة عن بكر أو درافيل وكلاهما لا يحتاج الى قوة بحيث يكون وضع الزلاقة مائلاً وتتحرك عليها المواد المطلوب نقلها **بالجاذبية الأرضية حسب نقلها*​

​*و. معدات مساعدة للأعمال المخزنية*


*شاكوش فتح الصناديق*​

*ساحب مسامير (كماشة)* 
*قاطع الأسلاك*​
*ماكينة حزم الصناديق*​
أرجو من الأدارة ضم هذة المحاضرة مع باقى المحاضرات
ويارب تكون فى هذة المحاضرات افادة


----------



## أحمد رأفت (27 يناير 2010)

الى الأخ elward
أولآا انا أسف على التأخير بسب الأمتحانات
ثانيأ ياريت ترسل لى شكلة او رسم الهندسى لية وانشاء الله هاقدر أجوبك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس أحمد رأفت 
مشكور على المحاضرات 
وقد تم دمج جميع المحاضرات في المشاركة الرئيسية
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على ماتقدمه .


----------



## أحمد رأفت (29 يناير 2010)

*محاضرات الأليةAutomation Lec7, Mathematical ModelesPrduction*

Mathematical ModelesPrduction​ 

وسوف يكون حديثنا عن الأنتاج بالدفعة Patch Production


Manufacturing Leaqd Time, MLT
Producton Rate, Rp
Production Time, Tp
Plant Capacity, Pc​ 


 






 

عذرآ لأنى قمت بتسبيق هذة المحاضرة عن محاضرة الروبت
ويارب أكون أفيدكم بشئ لعلة ينفعنا فى رفع شان هذة الأمة
وينفعنا فى الأخرة​


----------



## أحمد رأفت (3 فبراير 2010)

*محاضرات الأليةAutomation Lec8, Industrial Robots*

Industrial robots​

 
A robot is an automatically guided machine, able to do tasks on its own.
Robotic Industries Association (RIA, robotic Institute of America) 
A manipulator, designed to move material, parts, tools or specialized devices through variable programmed motions for the performance of a variety of tasks.
International Standards Organization (ISO)
A machine formed by a mechanism including several degrees of freedom, often having the appear once of one or several arms ending in a wrist capable of holding a tool or a workpiece or an inspection device. In particular, its control unit must use a memorizing device and sometimes it can use sensing or adaptation appliances taking into account environment and circumstances. These multipurpose machines are generally designed to carry out a repetitive function and can be adapted to other functions. 
Can be defined also as a machine or device that operates automatically or by remote control.
Japan Industries Robot Association, JIRA
In Japan classify industrial robots by methods of input information and method of teaching:
1. Manual manipulator
2. Fixed sequence robot
3. Playback robot
4. Numerical control robot
5. Intelligent robot​ 
Why robots used
1. Minimize the time
2. Minimize the amount of energy required to operators
3. Minimize the amount of scrap and rework
4. Maximize the quality of work product
5. Maximize safety
Types of robots 
6. Industrial Robots
7. Mobile Robots
8. Robots Used in Agriculture
9. Medical robots
10. Telerobots
11. Service Robots
12. Military robots
13. Entertainment robots 
Industrial robot 
Robots are used in a wide range of industrial applications. The earliest applications were in materials handling, spot welding, and spray painting. Robots were initially applied to jobs that were hot, heavy, and hazardous such as die casting, forging, and spot welding.​

Components of robot
*· *Structure
The structure of a robot is usually mostly mechanical and can be called a kinematic chain 
*· *Power source
· Servomotors
· Stepping motors
· Pneumatic (compressed gases)
· Hydraulics (compressed liquids)​ 
*·*Sensors
Internal sensors used for controlling position and velocity
External sensors used to coordinate the operation of the robot with other equipment in cell.
*· *Manipulation
Robots which must work in the real world require some way to manipulate objects; pick up, modify, destroy, or otherwise have an effect. Thus the 'hands' of a robot are often referred to as end effectors, while the arm is referred to as a manipulator.
Control
The control of a robot involves three distinct phases - perception, processing, and action.
1- Mechanical
2- Electrical 
Programming Methods
1- Manual setup
2- Through a programming language is stored in memory​ 
Applications in Industry





Job selection for robots
1. S election​يجب تحديد المهام التى ينبغى ان يؤدية 
2. Specification 
المواصفات والمهارات التى يجب ان يؤدية ​ 
أرجو من الأدارة ضم هذة المحاضرة مع باقى المحاضرات​


----------



## ابراهيم عبد الواح (3 فبراير 2010)

كيف يتم عمل عملية اتزان ل robot


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 فبراير 2010)

لو حضرتك قصدك اتزان الروبوت عمليآ يبقى ممكن تقدر تتفضل على الرابط http://www.tedlarson.com/robots/balancingbot.htm

اما فى عملية الصناعة وعملية اتزان فى خط الأنتاج 
يجب ان تتبع الخطوات
Create a Value Stream map of your product
Time every step
Add all those averaged times together and divide by the amount of Robots and people you have on your line
Review the process with your team over the next build. ​


----------



## sabry elnmr (4 فبراير 2010)

طب لو أنا عايز أعمل روبوت
أعمل أيه 
أو أيه هي الخطوات الواجب إتباعها أثناء التفكير في عمل الربوت
أو أيه هي اول حاجه ممكن أفكر فيها 
وشكرا يا رأفت على الإفاده السابقه
وأتمنى لك المزيد من التفوق 
والمزيد من المحاضرات في كل المجالات 
أخوك أحمد تيجر
وإن شاء الله هابعت التقيم حالا
أيوه كده يا رأفت أرجع رأفت بتاع زمان


----------



## sabry elnmr (4 فبراير 2010)

أنا رحت أقيمك جاتلي رساله مش فاهمها


----------



## omar abdelsadek (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وفقك الله


----------



## أحمد رأفت (4 فبراير 2010)

*خطوات تصنيع روبوت*

الى sabry elnmr​​Function
Type of load
Motion of parts
Form and size of the parts
Convenient and economical features أى التطوير المستقبلى 
Safety operation
ولآزم تعرف اذاكنت انت الى هاتصنعة أو هاتجمعه أجزاء  ​​


----------

